# erosive esophagitis icd9



## apower66

I am wondering which is the ICD-9 code to be using for erosive esophagitis.......530.10 or 530.19??


----------



## coachlang3

530.12? or 530.89?


----------



## kristinj

I use 530.19


----------



## ncgirl

I use 530.19 too


----------



## apower66

Thanks.....we have been using 530.19 but have noticed lately there are some coding it as 530.10. Nice to get your feedback...thank you!


----------

